# Fehler 10003 - massenweise im Ereignisprotokoll vorhanden



## supertester (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe mehrere Dutzend Male hintereinander (Abstand etwa 5 Minuten) den Fehler 10003 im Systemprotokoll:



_Zugriff verweigert beim Versuch, einen DCOM-Server unter Verwendung von DefaultLaunchPermssion zu starten. Server:
{00020906-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Benutzer: Unavailable/Unavailable, SID=Unavailable.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
_


Hatte das selbe Phänomen schonmal vor etwa einem Monat. Virenbefall liegt nicht vor und an PC-Einstellungen wurde auch nichts geändert. WindowsXP ist zudem auf dem aktuellsten Stand für SP1a.

Habe mal ein wenig bei google rumgesucht, aber irgendwie habe ich dabei keine wirkliche Lösung dafür gefunden, woran das liegt und wie man die Fehler vermeiden kann. Vor allem nicht, ob die etwas Schlimmes zu bedeuten haben.   

Daher wende ich mich an euch, mit der Bitte mich an eurem Wissen teilhaben zu lassen. Der Fehler scheint ja sehr häufig aufzutreten!  Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SBC (23. Januar 2005)

Ich hab dazu folgenden Link:
http://whidbey.msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/w2kmsgs/4483.asp

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, versucht bei dir ein Dienst oder Programm einen DCOM-Server zu starten.

Was ein DCOM-Server ist, wird hier kurz erklärt:
http://www.www-kurs.de/gloss_d.htm


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2005)

also schalten wir doch DCOM einfach ganz ab, braucht man eh nur, wenn man ein netzwerk mit server am laufen hat.
das geht hiermit: http://www.grc.com/dcom/
ich habe EWIG nach der ursache gesucht, hatte irgendwas mit Word zu tun oder so. naja, bin nicht drauf gekommen, DCOM aus und ich hab es noch nie vermisst. die alternative wäre gewesen, wild rechte zu verteilen, das ist erstens mühsamer und zweitens unsicher.


----------



## supertester (23. Januar 2005)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Bin jetzt mal auf die Idee gekommen den Key einfach mit regedit zu suchen. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass das wirklich irgendwas mit Word zu tun hat.

Ist es denn schlimm, wenn der Fehler auftritt? Hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen auf mein System?
Sonst würde ich einfach alles so belassen wie bisher.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2005)

supertester am 23.01.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Bin jetzt mal auf die Idee gekommen den Key einfach mit regedit zu suchen. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass das wirklich irgendwas mit Word zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



DCOM brauchst du nicht. lies nach auf der seite, da wird erklärt wieso.
ich hab den key eben auch gesucht und bin sehr viel weiter nicht gekommen.

edit: hab grad noch was gefunden:
http://board.protecus.de/showtopic.php?threadid=12561
die microsoft-methode habe ich damals versucht... ohne erfolg. aber interessant ist im thread folgende aussage:


> Sofern du keine PF am Laufen hast und nicht hinter einem Router hängst, sind diese Meldungen typisch für eine
> durch das MS Update geblockte Sasser/Blaster Attacke.


das wird's wohl sein. nein, dein system sollte nicht beeinträchtigt sein, aber ich hab halt nicht gerne einen zugespammten eventviewer


----------



## supertester (23. Januar 2005)

Ja, das wäre eine Erkärung, warum das nur alle paar Wochen auftriit. Bedeutet das denn, dass mein Rechner irgendwie infiziert ist, oder nur, dass eien Attacke geblockt wurde?

Habe DCOM jetzt auch mit dem DCOMbobulator deaktiviert, da DCOM ja tatsächlich neben dem Spammen im EventViewer auch noch ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Laut DCOMbobulator habe ich es nun erfolgreich deaktiviert. Port 135 ist zudem im Stealth modus. Also alles ok.

Gibts denn wirklich keien Software, die DCOM benötigt?


----------

